# Technomarine: fashion or fashionable?



## checknwatch (Aug 30, 2009)

My wife purchased a Technomarine "US Navy" NAUT02 for me this afternoon. She said she found it on sale and though I might like it. Wanting to encourage this impromptu watch buying behavior, I give her an enthusiastic "thanks, honey!" even though I know next to nothing about the brand or the watch.

So here's the watch in question (photo borrowed from Amazon):









Not a bad looking watch, really. Swiss quartz chrono, 45mm case, rubberized leather strap. I'm also hoping for good lume from the numbers and markers. I'm not sure I would have bought this watch for myself but I'm now very much looking forward to checking it out once it arrives. I did notice that Technomarine offers a wide assortment of replacement bands for their watches which is kinda cool.

Anyway, so what's the deal with Technomarine? Do they comfortably fall into the fashion watch category?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

Judging by their website I would definitely place Technomarine in the fashion category. They do tend to concentrate their efforts in chronographs and "fashion action" types of watches.They are a recent brand (late 90s) as well. Looks like they make decent quality.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Used to sell them and Michele and when Techno was pulled, I cheered.


----------



## checknwatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Watchbreath said:


> Used to sell them and Michele and when Techno was pulled, I cheered.


That's disappointing to hear.:-(

Was it a matter of poor quality or high failure (and return) rate? Or was it that Technomarine just didn't fit in with the "better" watch brands you all carried? Both would be valid reasons for dropping the brand. Can you elaborate a little more on your experience?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It was a corporate edict and I thought that Michele was a better timepiece anyway. As to fitting in, we latter got Burberry and I thought 
that was a better fit.


checknwatch said:


> That's disappointing to hear.:-(
> 
> Was it a matter of poor quality or high failure (and return) rate? Or was it that Technomarine just didn't fit in with the "better" watch brands you all carried? Both would be valid reasons for dropping the brand. Can you elaborate a little more on your experience?


----------



## checknwatch (Aug 30, 2009)

Watchbreath said:


> It was a corporate edict and I thought that Michele was a better timepiece anyway. As to fitting in, we latter got Burberry and I thought
> that was a better fit.


Your comments sound entirely reasonable. I've been doing a little research myself on the Technomarine brand and its rather confusing history. Most recently, the brand has brought on new senior marketing talent and by all appearances has ambitions of taking the brand upscale. Yeah, time will tell if that works out successfully. :roll:


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: I remember getting into a big fight with their rep, one of the highlights
of my first year. :-d


checknwatch said:


> Your comments sound entirely reasonable. I've been doing a little research myself on the Technomarine brand and its rather confusing history. Most recently, the brand has brought on new senior marketing talent and by all appearances has ambitions of taking the brand upscale. Yeah, time will tell if that works out successfully. :roll:


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

I see the styles are less avant-garde. They are also offering some Swiss made automatics - seems like a good start.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

More fashion to me~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi folks, it's my first post here hope you don't mind me joining in, :roll: :-d but I couldn't help myself when I saw that your were discussing TechnoMarine. TechnoMarine are company who are currently undergoing a HUGE change at the moment, they used to be SOMETHING back in the early 90s, but have become what one might consider a mal-watch (at best), and yes, heavy emphasis on fashion, too.

However last year Vincent Perriard previously of Concord and Audemars Piguet took over as TechnoMarine's new CEO, he is going to revolutionize TechnoMarine, so expect GREAT and AMAZING things to come from them very shortly, you are going to be seeing a lot more of them again soon! ;-)

Here is an interview I conducted with TechnoMarine's new CEO, some of you might find it interesting!


----------



## smascarinas (Dec 10, 2008)

Wanted to chime in from what I hear. In the Philippines these watches seem to be very huge. Lots of media marketing especially on their hit show Wowwoweee (don't know if that's spelled right). Host always wears a Techno daily.

Link to the Article


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

I like the look - fashion or not.


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

I see them in shops everywhere. 

Knowing very little about them, I thought they were fashion watches given the loud look of many of them. I was attracted by a display, "Technomarine" just sounds like awesome tough dive watches... But I wasn't too impressed by them close up generally, although there were one or two that I kinda liked.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

I've owned a couple through the years and overall I thought that they were a little expensive for what you get. However, I do like the look of that watch and if she got a good deal on it, I'd wear it and enjoy it! Nothing is better than when the wife buys a surprise watch!
Matt


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

TLex said:


> Hi folks, it's my first post here hope you don't mind me joining in, :roll: :-d but I couldn't help myself when I saw that your were discussing TechnoMarine. TechnoMarine are company who are currently undergoing a HUGE change at the moment, they used to be SOMETHING back in the early 90s, but have become what one might consider a mal-watch (at best), and yes, heavy emphasis on fashion, too.
> 
> However last year Vincent Perriard previously of Concord and Audemars Piguet took over as TechnoMarine's new CEO, he is going to revolutionize TechnoMarine, so expect GREAT and AMAZING things to come from them very shortly, you are going to be seeing a lot more of them again soon! ;-)
> 
> Here is an interview I conducted with TechnoMarine's new CEO, some of you might find it interesting!


I just started exploring this brand recently and my purpose for reviving this thread is to find out if these changes have occured and see if there is any difference in people's view of TechnoMarine now... thoughts?


----------



## Everman31 (May 21, 2013)

For what its worth, between my wife and I, we have three Technomarine watches in the collection. 

The first we acquired was a gift from a friend of ours before we were married about 5 years ago, a 45mm Cruise. We have both worn it with different silicone straps at one time or another. Have put it through some rough times, and it has a few battle scars on its mineral crystal. It's gone through one or two battery changes. A great watch for the beach and pool. probably holds more sentimental value than almost all other watches we own.

The second Techno is a 38mm Cruise I bought my wife when we were dating as a birthday present. It's got Rose Gold and diamond accents. Definately very "fashion" oriented however its held up well and continues to be versitle with it's interchangeable straps and case covers. 

Just recently I purchased her a UF6, whith mother of pearl dial. It too is very fashionale but doesn't look like anything else out there. Its a very original Technomarine style and instantly noticed with great wrist presence 42.5mm on a woman. 

If you can get them on a great deal, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase a Technomarine. They are built very well and have designs that are distinctly theirs. The strap and case cover options are also nice in a "fashion" sense, but nothing far off from changing straps on my other swiss divers and pilots.


----------



## Jose Andres (Nov 14, 2013)

I just got my first technomarine, they are built with good materials, this one has a Miyota movement which is almost as reliable as a Swiss movement but cheaper, of you found one on sale or for a good price, take it, because it would be a different watch experience.


----------

